# Which Winter blanket do you like?



## LoveofOTTB (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello,

So my boy has pretty much shredded my tough-1 winter blanket, so I am now in the market to get him one that is tougher (he wont rip to shreds) and that is a nice quality blanket that will last longer than this one did (Only one winter....which was last year). I have been looking online and I really like the Weetherbeeta blankets, the detach-a-neck kind. I am assuming this blanket comes with the neck cover? Also I was thinking of getting it in 1680 since he has ripped this 1200 to shreds. What do you guys think? He is out 24/7 so I want to make sure it will be warm enough for him and will also last. I have also been looking at Schneiders StormSheild Vteck blankets, I like those as well, since they also have ones for high withered horses..which he has! But those you have to buy the neck cover separately, so I am trying to see how good those ones are as well. Also any other brands you like to use that hold up?

Any help would be great! thank you!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Love love love Schneider's blankets. So far, the 1680d one we got the horse on the bottom of the pecking order has been doing great, when other blankets sometimes didn't last a week (gotta love a rotten blanket-eating gelding). And they are even reasonably priced and have warranties.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I've had no problems with Schneider blankets or Weatherbeeta. I do have one horse that likes to try to drag others around by their blankets and so far they've stood up to her games
You'd have to compare the prices re. buying with the neck cover or buying it separately
I have found the Schneider blankets to run warmer than the Weatherbeeta do in the same weight


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I have gotten great service out of my Amigo 1200D blankets, but my trainer also recommends the Schneider's blankets, so I don't think you'll go wrong there. My first blanket was a 1200D tough-1, and it was crap. It only took my mare a few days to put tears in it. They are cheaply made.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Love love love my schneiders blankets! Worth every penny. My girls stay nice and warm in them, super dry even during nasty snow storms and ice pellet storms. My pasture has a small wooded area and the girls go into the trees and the blankets have stood up to that no problems.

Im not a weatherbeeta fan, though they are much better then tough 1.


----------



## LoveofOTTB (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks for the input everyone! I may possibly lean towards the Schneider blankets, so do they run big or small? I remeasured him tonight since I have been using the only blanket I had from my old mare..and it sort of fit him right but not really. lol I didn't have the money until now to buy him a new one! But he is 76 and some change, so would it be safer to round it up?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I find them true to size. They are adjustable up and down a size though. My old girl is a narrow dainty 74 and my standie is a thick tank of a 76 and they can share a blanket and it fits them both like a glove because they are so adjustable. I also ordered the hoods for mine and they fit really well and true to size.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Schneider's do run true to size, Weatherbeetas tend to run larger, sometimes by several inches.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I agree I have found them pretty true to size and they are pretty adjustable. If the "some change" makes him more like a 77.5, then maybe a size up, but otherwise I would go with the 76.


----------



## LoveofOTTB (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks guys! i went with the 76 =] Also ordered a hood as well! I am excited for them to come in, stinks they do not have any different colors in the belly band one (thats the one I went with haha) since blue is our color and he is a chestnut so red looks weird on him, but oh well! Maybe it will look good?


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

Once you have a blanky, buy a spare during the spring sale for half price.


----------



## LoveofOTTB (Dec 7, 2014)

That's a good idea! I did not think about that at all!


----------



## Serendepity (May 16, 2014)

What brand did you get in the end? I am using a Tough-1 on my mare (1200D), all I could afford in a pinch. I have heard great things about Wetherbeeta and Big D.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

I love the blankets I've gotten from Schneiders too! The prices are incredibly good and you are getting quality. They also have a nice snug, not tight fit that helps keep the "blanket eaters" from reaching anything to shred.
I try to only buy blankets in the Spring/off season too.


----------

